# Carb loading, any menue ideas?



## Bond007 (Jan 6, 2010)

I started following the UD 2.0 diet on Monday, and my carb loading is comming up on Friday, but I'm having hard time accumulating carbs without excess fat and colesterol?  Any menu suggestions on what to eat to meet my 1000 g cabs target withing that 24-36 hours?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oats with real maple syrup, white rice, protein shakes with dextrose, bagels, 1-2 pieces of fruit or a bowl of cereal (you want only minimal fructose - focus on glucose)

Those foods were always the basis of my carb loads.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 6, 2010)

Beer

Nutrition in Beer


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 7, 2010)

potatoes, sweet potatoes, oats, cereal, skim milk, bread,


----------



## kyoun1e (Jan 8, 2010)

I've done UD2 for fat loss and UD2 for mass gains and this is pretty much what I use for carbup:

Dextrose/Whey post Tension workout shake
Bagels (with low fat philly cream cheese)
White Rice
Skim milk
Cereal (all kinds, non-sugary, and sugary)
Baked Lays/Doritos/Ruffles
Breyers fat free ice cream

Stick to High GI carbs early and low GI later. You go with baked / sweet potatoes early on and you're not going to get those carbs in unless you have an iron stomach.

KY


----------



## Bond007 (Jan 10, 2010)

What about Dextrose?  What are some foods with high Dextrose, or even better, high glucose, to ensure I get more of those and less sucrose and fructose.  Thanks


----------



## Phineas (Jan 11, 2010)

perogies..mmmm


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bond007 said:


> What about Dextrose?  What are some foods with high Dextrose, or even better, high glucose, to ensure I get more of those and less sucrose and fructose.  Thanks



Most of the foods I listed are pretty glucose intensive.  The fruit and cereal are the only two that contain more fructose as I noted.


----------



## Bond007 (Feb 1, 2010)

*What am I doing wrong?*

I've been on the UB2 for 4 weeks now, with the following diet.
Mond. to Thursday, average calories 1400, average carbs 75g, avergage fat 100g...  Glycogen depletion Monday and Tuesday, and cardio Wed. and Thursday.  Carb loading on Friday with avg. calories of 6000, avg. fat of 150g, and avg. carbs of 1100g... and intensity whole body excersise, and on Saturday heavy excersise with high carbs till about 5 pm, then tapering off to normal diet and continuing on Sunday.  I weigh myself with a multifunciton scale (I know their accuracy can be questioned, but I'm always weighing in same day, same time following same routine to reduce variables), and I don't see any movement of body fat.  Am I taking in too much carbs or fat to nulify the 1st 4 days of torture?  Is it too soon to see results?  When can I expect to see real change?  Any suggestions from people that have done it are appreciated.  I'm still abt.185lb. with 17%BF


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2010)

Refeed:  Potatoes!  Baked potatoes, mashed potatoes, baked fresh cut fries!


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 1, 2010)

Bond007 said:


> I've been on the UB2 for 4 weeks now, with the following diet.
> Mond. to Thursday, average calories 1400, average carbs 75g, avergage fat 100g...  Glycogen depletion Monday and Tuesday, and cardio Wed. and Thursday.  Carb loading on Friday with avg. calories of 6000, avg. fat of 150g, and avg. carbs of 1100g... and intensity whole body excersise, and on Saturday heavy excersise with high carbs till about 5 pm, then tapering off to normal diet and continuing on Sunday.  I weigh myself with a multifunciton scale (I know their accuracy can be questioned, but I'm always weighing in same day, same time following same routine to reduce variables), and I don't see any movement of body fat.  Am I taking in too much carbs or fat to nulify the 1st 4 days of torture?  Is it too soon to see results?  When can I expect to see real change?  Any suggestions from people that have done it are appreciated.  I'm still abt.185lb. with 17%BF



Bond,

As a veteran of many UD2 battles, I'll tell you that your carbs and fat are wayyyy too high on days 1-4. You need to keep carbs around 50ish and fat should be pretty damn low. Your cals look ok...seems like apprx 50% of maintenance. 

On carb up, WAY too high on fat. I believe that you shouldn't exceed 50g on either day of the carbup. I'm usually not even close...more like 25-30g. You need to keep fat at miniscule levels. Focus on high GI carbs and that's it. We're talking:

* Bagels
* Pasta
* White rice
* Skim milk
* Low fat cereal

Do the above and you should get the fat loss moving.

If it's still not moving, then you have to look at your depletion workouts. Make sure you are doing the appropriate volume and hitting time under tension of 45-60 seconds.

I'd also recommend eating slightly under maintenance on day 7 until you fix this.

KY


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2010)

that diet worked really well for me, but I couldn't seem to get all the carbs in either... but I was pretty close  

oh, also,,, are you taking all the supplements they say to?


----------



## Bond007 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm taking Calcium, whey protein (but I'm thinking of getting egg protein for the 1st 4 days as Casein is know to cause digestive issues and I couldn't really find in local suplement stores), multivitamin, fish/flex seed oil caps, vitamin C, and even drinking few cups of coffee on my depletion days.  As for hitting time under tension, are you refering to 15-20 reps per set within that time? and if so, yes.  I guess most difficult part is taking in all those carbs or even maintenance level with so low fat, so still need to be on special diet.  Any meal outside of home on Friday night is going to screw this whole balance as most of restaurant food is not low in fats.  I'm taking this week off (without going overboard or compromising on my workouts) and will resume with your recomendations on Monday.  Is it a good idea to take a brake every 4 weeks to confuse the body?


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 2, 2010)

You'll probably need a break from UD2 every 6-8 weeks. Your body will refuse to let go of fat after a while. And your brain will be fatigued from all the structure anyway.

The carb load is difficult, but if you do your tension workout the evening of day 4 and then start the carb load you still have the entire next day to get all the carbs in. I usually down 500+ carbs the evening of day 4 and then the rest all day day 5.

KY


----------



## Bond007 (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you get all your protein requirements without getting the fat.  I can only handle so much shakes.  If I eat chicken breast, tuna or fish, then fats and cholesterol climb up with them.  And I have to cut down on my vegies as well to reduce my carbs even more, so what do I eat, just plane roasted/boiled chicken breast without any vegies or grains?


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 2, 2010)

Bond007 said:


> How do you get all your protein requirements without getting the fat.  I can only handle so much shakes.  If I eat chicken breast, tuna or fish, then fats and cholesterol climb up with them.  And I have to cut down on my vegies as well to reduce my carbs even more, so what do I eat, just plane roasted/boiled chicken breast without any vegies or grains?



There is a lot of protein in most carb centric foods. Here is EXACTLY what I did for my last carb load and this is not uncommon from many others I've done.

* Whey/Dextrose/Maltodextrin Shake -- 36g protein, 128g carbs, 2g fat
* 2 bagels (w/fat free cream cheese) -- 22/112/2
* Whey/Dextrose/Malto -- same as above
* Large bowl white rice -- 10/108/0
* 2 servings baked doritos -- 4/42/7

Ends post tension carbup. Look at minimal fat. 500+ carbs. 

The next day I'm eating bagels, skim milk, crispix cereal, captain crunch cereal, etc.

I hardly ever choose to have a protein centric meal with a boatload of chicken/meat/whatever. Why? No way I hit my carbup requirements. My tummy couldn't take it.

You can get it done, but you have to focus on those high GI carbs. End of the day, you'll see you hit your protein requirements and kept fat low.

KY


----------

